# h. spadix with babies



## atavuss (Sep 2, 2002)

hi all, here are a few pics of my h. spadix that gave birth this spring.....the babies have molted at least twice, I recently seperated them out since I saw one eating a sibling.
Ed


----------



## atavuss (Sep 2, 2002)

here are the babies after they have dispersed from the mother's back.....they were doing well so I left them together for several months.
Ed


----------



## skinheaddave (Sep 3, 2002)

I don't get this.  Hadrurus is supposed to be difficult to breed and almost impossible to raise.  Yet all sorts of people seem to be doing just fine.  I may have to grab a few of these for myself. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Kugellager (Sep 8, 2002)

Wow this is actually quite interesting. I have heard of a few people having success at the juvies making it to 3rd instar but not further. You will have to keep a record of what you are doing as far as humidity, temps, misting, feeding etc.

You should also bring this up on the ScorpFans group too.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/scorpionfans/?yguid=90319680

There would be quite a few people, some experts in the scorp field, who would be very interested in following your success/failures in raising your H spadix juvies.

John
; ' /


----------



## atavuss (Sep 8, 2002)

You should also bring this up on the ScorpFans group too.

There would be quite a few people, some experts in the scorp field, who would be very interested in following your success/failures in raising your H spadix juvies.

John, I do belong to that group and I did post how I keep them.  as an update all but three of the babies have been seperated into quart size plastic jars and about half of them have made burrows down to the bottom of the jar.  
Ed


----------



## Kugellager (Sep 8, 2002)

Sorry about that...I do remember reading that one now that I went back and looked. In fact you even replied to my H.spadix/H.arizonensis compatability question.  Apparrently I'm a bit senile.  

Anyway...it will be interesting to follow your experiences in raising them. Keep us posted.

John
; ' /


----------



## Kugellager (Oct 5, 2002)

Hi Ed,

Any updates on your H.spadix babies?  How are they doing?
Have they molted yet?

John
];')


----------



## Alonso99 (Oct 8, 2002)

*cool*

That H.Spadix seems to have stung the cricket.


----------



## atavuss (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kugellager _
> *Hi Ed,
> 
> Any updates on your H.spadix babies?  How are they doing?
> ...


John, they seem to be stuck in 2nd or 3rd instar......some have burrowed to the bottom of their enclosure, some are staying right at the surface and have not burrowed at all.  all that I can see are very plump looking.  I have them on the floor level shelf of my herp/invert room, I may move them up higher to get a warmer temp and see if that does anything.
Ed


----------



## GQ. (Oct 20, 2002)

Ed, (or anyone else for that matter)

     Do you happen to keep H. arizonensis pallidus?


----------



## atavuss (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GQ. _
> *Ed, (or anyone else for that matter)
> 
> Do you happen to keep H. arizonensis pallidus? *


nope, I have:
h. spadix
o. boehmi
h. troglodyte
p.imperator
Ed


----------



## Phillip (Oct 20, 2002)

*too cool....*

Good for you and way to go on the breeding.  Great pics as well.
Phil


----------



## Kugellager (Oct 20, 2002)

GQ,

I had a H.a.pallidus in my communal h.arizonensis enclosure but it die a few months back and is now encased in clear resin. It was the largest of the 3 h.arizonensis I kept. I now have only one arizonensis but have the spadix in the same enclosure for the experiment I am trying.

John
];')


----------



## atavuss (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kugellager _
> *GQ,
> 
> I had a H.a.pallidus in my communal h.arizonensis enclosure but it die a few months back and is now encased in clear resin. It was the largest of the 3 h.arizonensis I kept. I now have only one arizonensis but have the spadix in the same enclosure for the experiment I am trying.
> ...


Hey John,  what product did you use for the resin?  how did it work out?
Ed


----------



## Kugellager (Oct 20, 2002)

Ed,

I'm not sure what is used...one of my friends did it.  He has a special effects business and has all sorts of stuff like that lying around.

John
];')


----------



## atavuss (Feb 8, 2003)

an update:
at least one of the h. spadix born last spring has molted into a third instar.  it had been burrowed all the way to the bottom of a quart size square plastic jar, it was right next to the outside so I can plainly see that it is all white.  about 5 of its siblings have also burrowed to the bottom, but I cant see any of them.  about 4 of them have elected to stay right on the substrate with no burrow.  I may start a burrow with a pencil or something and see if they use it.
Ed


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Feb 10, 2003)

*H. spadix*

I have no clue why so many refer H. spadix to be difficult to breed. Must be more difficult to raise though. I suppose if they used H. arizonensis caresheets, it may be. I have 2, 20 gal long tanks, both identical in every aspect with H. spadix. The only difference is that one tank, I keep at the levels on a caresheet I got on H. arizonensis, the other, I'm just working it as I go. Temp of the H. arizonensis caresheet is 80-85 F, with 25-35% humidity and variable temp for night. The other is currently 75-78F and 10-30% (immediately after misting and only remains at this level for about ten - fifteen min) humidity with no variation with night temps. The one I am playing around with has, in two weeks, shown up with the remains of a spermataphore on the dried wood six or more times. About 1.5 weeks ago, I watched the male and smaller female dance for about 3.5 hours, but then I had to go to work. The other tank has had nothing show up yet that would give me any signs of breeding. I keep three females to one male ratio in, as I said, a 20 long. Substrate is playhouse sand and some desert sand mixed, one large piece of rainbow slate, and a pretty big chunk of very well dried out wood. The male stays under the wood with one female and the other two females tend to prefer to stay under the slate. The females, though two are about the same size and one smaller, don't even tend to get into any arguements, though they seemed to do that much more when first introduced. As a note, the female's sting is longer than the male's that I have (I might be backwards [can't remember and not at home]). Interesting. All of them seem to have a very easily seen difference at adulthood between sexes. Has anyone else noted this on this species? Curiosity killed the cat. They had sexing probes used on them by the shop I purchased from, but he was incorrect obviously, as two females cannot place spermataphore packets on the wood to attempt breeding. My other spadix are temporarily kept individually. At least until I can work up a method that is flawless. I have lost no H. spadix at all. Great scorpion and seems to be highly versatile.



edw.

BTW: A little info on my breeding.
 H. spadix will do everything it can to keep from breeding on rock (apparently). I found that out once I purchased a piece of dried desert wood, the spermataphores just keep popping up all over the top of the wood, but I never once even saw a sign of one on the rock I previously used. My largest female is confirmed gravid as of last night. That's 3 females in 3 weeks gentlemen. Also, as a note, two females appeared gravid upon purchase. My tank is currently in the mid to upper 70s during the day and had a good increase to 80s yesterday. At night, it has been falling about 5-10F. Humidity is around 20%. I guess wood is more common around Nevada than other places they don't tend to live. I guess they don't like rock. Also, they all moved their burrow under the dried wood, rather than the rock. H. spadix, immediately after breeding went to the edge of the wood and began eating sand. Apparently, they get calcium from the sand as many other creatures do. I am going to add in a mixture of calci sand today and will continue to watch my progress.  I am going to be getting a group of 3 more 20L tanks for the gravid females within the next few weeks so birthing doesn't occur while in with the others. Heck, I don't know, I might just watch over them very closely and remove all the others as they begin the give birth. Considering the time I spend away from home, I'll probably not do that though. I have seen no signs of attempts of breeding from the other group of H. spadix and will probably change their living conditions to match this other tank if I continue to have no takers. They are, as said, at the same specs my H. arizonensis are. I am also going to test the use of wood with them as well, rather than rock for a breeding grounds. The spadix were all over that wood though. I GOT PICS OF 2 OF THE FEMALES BREEDING WITH THE SAME MALE ONE WEEK APART. As soon as I can get them developed (don't have digital), you guys will have to tell me how I can get them sized down enough to put them on this site. Every pic I have is huge and can't post anything with descent quality.


----------



## Frank (Mar 12, 2003)

Are the pics scanned XOskeletonRED? It would be interesting to see the 2 females with the male.




Thanks, Frank


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Mar 12, 2003)

FranKQC,

 Indeed, I did get them developed and scanned, but the size of the pics is way too large to post them to this forum. Got ideas? They are way too large at even the smallest scannable size I have avail. If I can get them sized down enough, I may post a couple others of the H. spadix I currently have. Some are most excellent shots, considering all are taken through glass.

adios,
edw.


----------



## Frank (Mar 12, 2003)

Ok, I'm waiting for some pics 




Thanks, Frank


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Mar 12, 2003)

Let me see what I can do here...
Here's the first female, while digging a burrow. She is currently gravid. More pics of actual breeding will come soon. I think I have them all developed, though I know have at least one female. Keep in mind, a lot of the photo's quality has been lost due to resizing.

adios,
edw.


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Mar 12, 2003)

This pic is right after the "dirty deed". I can't find the others, so I suppose I'll have to go get the other three rolls of film developed some time in the next couple days. Will get them posted asap. They should be a lot better quality.

adios,
edw.


----------



## Frank (Mar 12, 2003)

WOW very interesting pics  I prefer my non-spadix h. arizonensis 


Why on the second picture on the bottom there's 2 pincers at the left of the scorp (the one that looks like he's going under the rocks)?





Thanks, Frank


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Mar 12, 2003)

Actually, FranKQC, that's another scorpion under the wood. Another gravid female as a matter of fact. I currently keep a three female to one male ratio in 20 gal long tanks. All three females are gravid and two are probably dbl clutching in that one in particular. The male is the larger in the pic and female is the smaller on her way off the wood to eat some sand for the calcium content.


adios,
edw.  

I'm gonna be a proud father!!! Again and again and again!!!


----------



## Frank (Mar 12, 2003)

Oh okay, I've heard that H. arizonensis can be aggressive when kept with others (not always but it may happen) do you have any report of that?





Thanks, Frank


----------



## Kugellager (Mar 12, 2003)

I have had 3 H.arizonensis in a 20 long w no probs.

Hey its possible to keep H.spadix with H.arizonensis...just need enough space...

John
];')


----------



## Frank (Mar 13, 2003)

Okay thanks then 





Frank


----------



## atavuss (May 12, 2003)

an update:
tonight as I was doing feeding and watering in my animal room I noticed at least two of the h. spadix have molted into third instars.
Ed


----------



## Kugellager (May 12, 2003)

Congrats on your success...keep it up. If you can get them to 4th instar you will have accomplished something few people have managed,

John
];')


----------



## chau0046 (May 12, 2003)

Any body know how to encase dead scorps in resin? i have some frozen 1st instar that id like to make jewlery out of.

Mat


----------



## atavuss (Mar 29, 2004)

UPDATE:
no more molts since my last post.  several deaths, probably due to dessication.  I still have several that are doing well.  these guys are about 2 years old now. this one is finishing off a cricket.
Ed


----------



## Kugellager (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks for the update Ed...I have been wondering for awhile if you had any that were left...It's good to know that some are still alive.

John
];')


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jul 14, 2005)

any updated news? cuz my H.spadix looks gravid, and i can see eggs underneath the skin...


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 14, 2005)

Im impressed by all of this, ive never seen Baby H.A's befor im stund really


----------



## Gsc (Jul 14, 2005)

I was reading in an old issue of Mascarino Tarantulas "Invertebrata" magazine last night (no longer published) that they have had success raising Desert Haries to maturity...I know everyone says its close to impossible- but it has bee done.

It didn't go into details, but mentioned to keep them just like the adults but with a little more humidity!

Good luck buddy- Desert Hairies are truely an amazing scorpion when you actually stand back and look at them!


----------



## parabuthus (Jul 26, 2005)

Hmmm... this is great... so far.
The story is that getting them past third instar is extremely difficult and VERY rare.

Keep us posted and GOODLUCK!


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 26, 2005)

ya this thread is pretty exciting, i wanna know the out come.


----------



## prang11 (Jul 26, 2005)

parabuthus said:
			
		

> Hmmm... this is great... so far.
> The story is that getting them past third instar is extremely difficult and VERY rare.
> 
> Keep us posted and GOODLUCK!



I just had one that looked about 3rd instar die a day ago.  I couldnt get the thing to molt for the life of me.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 23, 2005)

I wonder if they maid it ?


----------



## final-sting (Aug 24, 2005)

I dont no what my spadix for a instar (born 3.2005).

But all 3 spadix scorplings that i have, totaly dig in for sure more than 3 weeks. I think he maybe die. So i dig one very carfull out. Iam very happy when i see the small claws move.   :clap:  The color look maybe a bit brighter, i hope he have moult.
  I close the tunnel and let hem go.

29°C day and at nigth around 23°C. spray water rarly after some weeks.

i hope i become this guys adult.


----------

